

Could Samsung pose a threat to Google's Android? - rampok
http://dailysocial.net/en/2012/01/10/could-samsung-pose-a-threat-to-google/
This week’s Monday Note by Jean Louis Gassée sparked an interesting thought and possibility that Samsung is gaining a serious upper hand in the Android world and could use it as leverage against Google. Now why would Samsung do that?<p>At this point, Samsung probably wouldn’t do anything to jeopardize the relationship with Google, after all, it’s selling tons of Android phones across the world and has become the number one smartphone maker on the planet because of it. Samsung owes a lot of that to Google.
======
sabret00the
Samsung have their hands in the pies of all mobile operating systems; Android,
Windows Phone, iOS, their own Bada and now Tizen. It's that impartiality that
makes them into the success that they are.

